# 270 load



## Edwardshootgooses (May 9, 2014)

:sniper: i have a Remington 700 which shoots very well and I was wondering Where can I get some light 270 loads for it for shooting coyotes like a 90 grain


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Speer, Nosler and all the other big mfg make 100 gr bullets. Google is your friend


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you reload, or are you looking for factory produced ammo?


----------



## Edwardshootgooses (May 9, 2014)

Where can I get 90 grain loaded 270 rounds I do not have a re loader


----------



## Edwardshootgooses (May 9, 2014)

Looking for either Factory loads or reloads I have some brass too but would like a light load to take out some of these coyotes afraid my Labs going to get in a scrape with them


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not sure you can find factory rounds that light. I think your best bet is the Hornady reduced loads. Velocity is a couple hundred feet slower. Myself I would just shoot the same loads as I do for deer. Well, depending on where you live. If your far south coyotes are not worth much. If you close to Jamestown the going price is $5 and I don't drag them back to the car for that little money. I hear Devils Lake pays $40. If you skin and ship to Canada you can get $75+.

So if you have a lot of coyotes and you can get a good price buy another gun. If not and you want the best hide you can get with your 270 don't go light the high velocity will blow a coyote much worse than a heavy slow bullet. So again I would go with the Hornady reduced loads. Your local sport shop should have them. If not try Natchez Shooters Supply, Midsouth Shooters Supply, etc.


----------



## Edwardshootgooses (May 9, 2014)

:sniper: Thank you very much I found some 90 grain a friend loaded them for me


----------

